# Make Your Own Hogwarts Acceptance Letter!



## Go Jo (Aug 23, 2018)

We're planning a trip to Harry Potter World in October so we put together this DIY Hogwarts Acceptance letter, train ticket and envelope so that anyone can download it, update it with their own info, print and assemble.

Have fun!


----------



## printersdevil (Sep 7, 2009)

This is cute.


----------

